# I dropped my iPhone.........



## silverpigeon2 (Dec 17, 2007)

So I'm taking the train home tonight and drop my phone screen down flat. My heart starts pounding. I quickly pick it up and hit the home button. The Slide to unlock screen pops up. And I'm happy. Finally get home and go to check my e-mail, I can't slide the unlock slider. Everything on the phone works but the dock and below. So the only way I can use the phone is to power it off and power in on, 
Anyone have this problem? 
Can i send it back to Apple for warranty? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

unfortunately their warranty doesn't cover dropping it. you could/should call them to see how much it is to repair it. some local shops may do it as well. i know there was a company (forget the name) who was all about fixing ipods. not sure if they're up for the iphone yet.

sorry for your loss.

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The warranty wouldn't cover accidental/user damage, even if you still had a warranty. Sounds like you need a new screen.

iRepair offers iPhone repairs - iPhone Repair


----------



## silverpigeon2 (Dec 17, 2007)

you can't even tell I dropped it and not that the screen is crack or anything like that. just the bottom quarter of the screen doesn't work. 

so upset right now. 
booooooooooo


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ask them. It can't hurt. Maybe they'll feel bad. What's the worst they can tell you?


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Take it in and say it doesn't work. The worse they will do is charge you for an hour at the bench rate and give you a quote on the repair cost. The best they will do is replace it.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

dude if there is no sign if damage just go there and tell them it just stopped working. Something probably just got loose. I did the same with my old videoand it bumped he HD out. 

They fixed it


----------



## silverpigeon2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'm feeling a bit better. 
I have a couple of problems. 
I live in calgary.......i guess i need to head to the USA soon. 

and what do you with the sim card? (i'm on rogers)
do i just put the AT&T back in? or do just take it out all together?

Thanks.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I can tell you right now they are going to punch up the serial number and say it has not been activated with ATT. So be ready for that, as it happened to me when my iPhone stopped working one time and I brought it to the genius bar. You will probably need to go into an Apple Store, or use a mail in option.

If they ask why it is not registered yet, tell them it is a gift for a family member and they are waiting for their cell contract to run up before you activate it. Or get a pay as you go ATT card. You might be able to get away with keeping the SIM out of it... tell them you were testing it with your old phone.

Just make sure it has be revirginized and restored back to factory if you have hacked it. Perhaps paying the AppleCare on it might also entice them to fix it or send a refurbished replacement.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

unfortunately its probably a 400 mistake. I would just get a new one and be more careful next time. You will probably have trouble getting it warrantied.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

You could also sell it off to a cellphone wrecker as parts.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> unfortunately its probably a 400 mistake. I would just get a new one and be more careful next time. You will probably have trouble getting it warrantied.



Don't give up on this. Restore the phone and re virginize it, go to the states and pick up a pay as you go card from at & t and then take it to the Apple store. Don't say a thing about dropping it..."the screen just stopped working."

I have seen other people on the internet complaining about the screen not working so Apple must know about this as a common problem. 

Good luck!


----------



## silverpigeon2 (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for all the feed back, great tips. 
i'll be planning a trip soon. 

and i'll be sure you let everyone know what happens. 

Just a warning to all:
my phone only dropped like 2 feet perfectly flat. 
if you don't have protection get it, or you'll be in my boat.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Don't give up on this. Restore the phone and re virginize it, go to the states and pick up a pay as you go card from at & t and then take it to the Apple store. Don't say a thing about dropping it..."the screen just stopped working."
> 
> I have seen other people on the internet complaining about the screen not working so Apple must know about this as a common problem.
> 
> Good luck!


Exactly. An electronic gadget should not stop working from a simple drop with no visual damage. They need to be built rugged with quality components. I too have read about the screen issues, and I think there will be no issue returning it.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

zlinger said:


> An electronic gadget should not stop working from a simple drop with no visual damage.


You are basing this statement on what? Please define "simple drop". Since when is internal damage dependent on external damage?



> They need to be built rugged with quality components.


The good ol' "blame someone else" rational. The user had an accident. Nobody else to blame but himself.



> I too have read about the screen issues, and I think there will be no issue returning it.


What world do you live in? Do you think Apple just hands out replacement iPhone's willy-nilly?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

GT:

I agree with you 100% on the user fault argument. All I am saying is that if the phone is not working and there is no external damage Apple will have to fix it. They cannot prove that it was dropped. Are they going to get into a huge curfuffle in the middle of an Apple over a "defective" product that they will not fix. NO. They will just fix it.

Apple has noted on their site that the touch screen display has had issues with no functioning well. With widespread problems like this (like the cracking of the case on macbooks) Apple will be much less stringent on the actual cause of the damage. They will assume it is a "defective" phone.

Lesson learned: You don't buy a car without insurance, don't buy an ipod without Apple care and or a nice strong case.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> All I am saying is that if the phone is not working and there is no external damage Apple will have to fix it.


Most likely you are correct in that Apple will replace the unit, but don't be surprised if it goes the other way.



> They cannot prove that it was dropped.


Are you sure? iPhones have accelerometers. Maybe it captures data like falls and drops.



> Are they going to get into a huge curfuffle in the middle of an Apple over a "defective" product that they will not fix. NO. They will just fix it.


Any good manager would kick you out of the store if you start a huge curfuffle. You reap what you sow. If you push the issue with them, they may push back.



> Lesson learned: You don't buy a car without insurance, don't buy an ipod without Apple care and or a nice strong case.


Indeed.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's also probably worth noting that claiming warranty service when the warranty has been voided by user damage is fraud...


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

John Clay said:


> It's also probably worth noting that claiming warranty service when the warranty has been voided by user damage is fraud...


I believe the onus is on Apple to determine that damage has been caused by customer abuse/misuse. Without any sign of external damage they may not be able to do that (void the warranty).

Suggesting that the OP is committing fraud (a crime) by attempting to get warranty coverage for a 2' drop that didn't cause any external damage is a bit far fetched, don't you think? ....especially, before he even knows if Apple has voided the warranty?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I doubt apple will, if there is no apparent damage will refuse you service.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

GT: The point I was making is that manufacturers should (and do) aim to build devices that will continue to work after impacts from normal use. Many do, some don't. And I would hope that Apple does stress and drop tests with their devices. But maybe they only do the starbucks oos and aahs test. 

Case point. We deal with GPS devices at work and they get dropped all the time. The manufacturer will cover repairs as long as warrantee is valid and there are no signs of severe damage such as a cracked case or LCD. A "simple drop" from 3 ft. in most cases should not break a device and a few scratches should be permitted. Now a dent or crack in the case is a completely different issue.

Remember this is the way that manufacturers weasel their way out of a warrantee contracts. So as a consumer, it is all fair game when there is no evidence of damage... the onus is on the company to prove that damage was done from misuse.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

exactly.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

I've dropped mine five times... dented, scratched and generally beaten. Works fine. I'm amazed actually.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Z06jerry said:


> I believe the onus is on Apple to determine that damage has been caused by customer abuse/misuse. Without any sign of external damage they may not be able to do that (void the warranty).
> 
> Suggesting that the OP is committing fraud (a crime) by attempting to get warranty coverage for a 2' drop that didn't cause any external damage is a bit far fetched, don't you think? ....especially, before he even knows if Apple has voided the warranty?


How is it far-fetched in the slightest? By dropping the unit, he voids the warranty for issues related to the fall (if it's working for for a month, then stops, it was likely something else). By claiming that the fault occurred within normal usage parameters, he would indeed be committing an act of fraud. The onus isn't on Apple, or any other company, to detect whether or not their user is lying. That's like saying it's not theft if you're not caught.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

i DROP MY IPHONE A COUPLE DAYS AGO..
IT'S FINE,, i THING aPPLE ARE DOING A GOOD JOB ..


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

John Clay said:


> How is it far-fetched in the slightest? By dropping the unit, he voids the warranty for issues related to the fall (if it's working for for a month, then stops, it was likely something else). By claiming that the fault occurred within normal usage parameters, he would indeed be committing an act of fraud. The onus isn't on Apple, or any other company, to detect whether or not their user is lying. That's like saying it's not theft if you're not caught.



When did non-discloser become fraud, lying and theft?

Show me where Apple specifically states that dropping your phone voids warranty? 

This is what their warranty does state....

_.... (ii) Damage to the Covered Equipment caused by accident, abuse, neglect, misuse....._

Since there is no specific mention of dropping, Apple will have to determine that dropping = abuse, neglect, misuse (which they may be able to do).

However to suggest that the OP is committing fraud, which is a crime, by attempting to obtain warranty coverage is ridiculous, and cannot be compared to theft!

And the OP isn't lying if he chooses not to disclose that the phone was dropped, and even if he does that should not automatically disqualify him from warranty.

The OP also does not have the technical skills/ability to determine if the drop caused the failure.... would a 1' drop have been OK? or a 6" drop? 

Apple will ultimately make the determination, and with no external evidence of misuse, it may be difficult for Apple to deny warranty. Just my .02!


----------



## Limpoe (Feb 20, 2006)

GT you are seriously just making the life harder. We are here to help and support other mac/iphone users and you are not talking with experience, so you are just speculating. 

I dropped my iPhone 4 times, second time the button on the top right got a huge bump, half of it was like inside, the third time I dropped I thought the speaker stopped working but it was other problem with the earphones and I bought a case. I dropped it the last time with the case it fell flat on the screen, knowing about those touch screen problems I was hoping anything happened.
It was fine, my iPhone had resisted a lot he was a big boy. 
Last week I was watching a movie, and left the battery completely consume and that was the last time I saw him, I got home and charge it as normally and noticed that didn't charge, I left it for 15 min and nothing happened, change charger and nothing. My iPhone was dead. 
Yesterday I went to Albany, NY. Made an appointment at 10 am in the morning at the Genius bar. Got there very normal even if I was nervous like hell, I explained it stopped working, the genius took a little lamp like the ones the doctors had to check your ears and started checking the earphones hole and the speaker. Got his Macbook Pro under the desk and tried a few things and told me that it wasn't working at all and that they'll give me another one and I'll be able to make and receive calls. When she saw that there was no ATT sim card (I don't have it) I told her that it wasn't activated, that someone sold it to me and that I was going to move out to USA and eventually get a contract. I also told her I wanted an Apple Care. She wasn't very happy but she kept doing the service and gave me a brand new iPhone at 0$. I bought new earphones, the bluetooth and an AppleCare.
I also bought 2 8gb iPhones and a 16gb iPhone.

This is my experience, do it the right way and be sure about what you are saying and they won't refuse you service.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Limpoe said:


> GT you are seriously just making the life harder. We are here to help and support other mac/iphone users and you are not talking with experience, so you are just speculating.
> 
> I dropped my iPhone 4 times, second time the button on the top right got a huge bump, half of it was like inside, the third time I dropped I thought the speaker stopped working but it was other problem with the earphones and I bought a case. I dropped it the last time with the case it fell flat on the screen, knowing about those touch screen problems I was hoping anything happened.
> It was fine, my iPhone had resisted a lot he was a big boy.
> ...


why do you people drop your iphones so often. Do you walk around with a 500 dollar bill loosely held in your hand. Get a hard case and maybe even a clip to hold it somewhere on your body or a zippered pocket. Jeez!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Limpoe said:


> GT you are seriously just making the life harder. We are here to help and support other mac/iphone users and you are not talking with experience, so you are just speculating.


I'm sorry. I didn't realize that the purpose of ehMac was to blow smoke up people's backside just to make them feel all cozy and comfortable.

I was playing devils advocate. Nothing I stated is farfetched. Everything I stated is based on actually experience in the computer repair industry.

But when push comes to shove, I'm going to side with John Clay on this one. Non-disclosure of an at-fault accident that would void the warranty is indeed fraud.

Sure, nobody is going to bust down your door for doing it, but if anybody expects a warm, snugly hug and assuring pat on the head for "dropped my iPhone, stopped working, going to lie to Apple to get it replaced under warranty", they ain't going to get it from me.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

This is right from the Apple website - iPhone Technical Specifications

*Environmental requirements*
Operating temperature: 32° to 95° F (0° to 35° C)
Nonoperating temperature: -4° to 113° F (-20° to 45° C)
Relative humidity: 5% to 95% noncondensing
Maximum operating altitude: 10,000 feet (3000 m)

No where does it say anything about specifications concerning G-forces or impact shocks.

So if there is no visible damage on the case (specifically dents or cracks), then I see no issue whatsoever having it covered under warrantee. Who knows, it could be a loose ribbon cable that disconnected... or a bad wire, faulty chip, etc. 

When you think about it, the odds are against you in dropping it without having any signs of visible damage. It is pure luck, probably less than 5% survive a drop without a scratch.

Apple should be grateful actually since they can test real-world consumer devices that have failed in order to improve on the next model.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Z06jerry said:


> This is what their warranty does state....
> 
> _.... (ii) Damage to the Covered Equipment caused by accident, abuse, neglect, misuse....._
> 
> Since there is no specific mention of dropping, Apple will have to determine that dropping = abuse, neglect, misuse (which they may be able to do).


Oh, please. If you used common sense instead of digging so deep to justify your stance on the subject, then you would realize that dropping your iPhone falls under the category of neglect - neglecting to care properly for your iPhone by dropping it.

That being said, it has nothing to do with Apple being or being unable to _prove_ anything - it's about ethically doing the right thing, by admitting and accepting fault that your (the OP's) neglect for care by dropping his iPhone has voided its warranty. Sure, Apple may or may not be able to prove either argument, but again, it's about doing _what's right_.

Should the OP fail to disclose the drop when requesting service, then that's his or hers prerogative. However, that does not necessarily make it right.

My $0.02.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Lars said:


> Oh, please. If you used common sense instead of digging so deep to justify your stance on the subject, then you would realize that dropping your iPhone falls under the category of neglect - neglecting to care properly for your iPhone by dropping it.
> 
> That being said, it has nothing to do with Apple being or being unable to _prove_ anything - it's about ethically doing the right thing, by admitting and accepting fault that your (the OP's) neglect for care by dropping his iPhone has voided its warranty. Sure, Apple may or may not be able to prove either argument, but again, it's about doing _what's right_.
> 
> ...


Come on people... lets get real here! Here is a another consumer example. I would love to know what you ethical types would do if your car broke down (such as a transmission) and it was still under warrantee.

Did it occur because of a manufacturing or design flaw, or could it be your bad driving, or maybe that one missed gear change that you did last month? You just don't know. This is why you send it in for a repair assessment.

I bet that you would do your best to get the manufacturer to assess and repair at their expense. If it is a premium car, you pay for and demand top-rate service... even though you may or may not have driven the **** out of your car causing the transmission to fail.

So warrantees are a two-way contract. The company can make the assessment if it was your fault or not. I would not feel one bit guilty claiming a repair on a broken iPhone that I dropped with no visible damage.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Manufacturers have a moral responsibility to consumers to produce quality products. If they are going to develop a warranty and then make things that will fall apart on the slightest impact then they should have to cover that. Indeed it is very difficult to gauge impacts and place them on a spectrum of neglect. However, a 2 foot fall is not neglect. That is bumping it off of a desk or a coffee table; something Apple should have designed for before they sold that Apple Care.

That clause of non responsibility in the case of neglect assumes that the product is built robust enough to not have minor incidences disrupt its functionality.

Indeed my very first sentence can and will be, I have no reserves, viewed as highly problematic and will fall under 'consumer awareness or beware' category. However, Apple is a trust making and keeping company. They sell products under the assumption of superior quality. An Apple on your gadget is a sign of quality and robustness. A two foot drop completely disfunctioning a phone should void the contractual Applecare clause of non-responsibility in the case of neglect and further should be a blow to Apples image and moral responsibility to the consumers in providing quality products. A 2 foot drop for a cell phone is a forseeable occurance. A 10 foot drop is not. Many objects which cell phones are placed on are 2 feet high. Bumping a phone off of a table is not negligent. It is accidental. (I am operating under the assumption that the term negligent is legally understood). Apple should have forseen such and designed theyr device appropriately. Apple sold based on quality and did not deliver a quality. At the least Apple is morally in the wrong. 
An analogy seems appropriate:

It is like Toyota selling you a car with a crummy axel. You drove over a speed bump and the axel snapped. Under your warranty there exists a clause where it delivers that: "In the case of consumer neglect Toyota Corp. is released from the contractual warranty agreement." A bump in the road was a forseeable use or occurrance for Toyota that a consumer would encounter. They provided a sub par axel and it broke. Toyota should be at fault. Legally and morally. Toyota develops a brand of quality and robustness. They sell based on that. They sold a poorly built axel, it broke and Toyota has falsly advertised itself as quality producer.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

So I aimed a rocket launcher at my iPhone, fired, and blew the thing to pieces. It no longer worked for some reason. I took it to the Apple store. NOWHERE in their warranty did it say that firing rocket launchers at an iPhone would void the warranty. They agreed and gave me a new iPhone! WOOHOO!

My new one I baked into an Apple Pie. The pie was delicious, but the iPhone died. Again, not stated in the warranty not to do this. New iPhone! WOOHOO!

Microwaved it.

Played Frisbee with it.

Used it as a meat tenderizer.

Apple finally got me though. I went scuba diving with it. Turns out the iPhone has this little water sensitive dye at the base of the headphone jack. They use that doctor's ear tool to see if it had been exposed to water. It had, so they wouldn't replace it.

I cried...a lot. There was NO physical damage on the outside. As a matter of fact, it was quite clean from scuba dive.

Nowhere in their warranty does it say don't scuba dive with your iPhone! Heck, their warranty doesn't even say "Use common sense!". Bah!


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> Oh, please. If you used common sense instead of digging so deep to justify your stance on the subject, then you would realize that dropping your iPhone falls under the category of neglect - neglecting to care properly for your iPhone by dropping it.


Lars, I am using common sense. As Adrian and zlinger have succinctly pointed out, a short 2' drop is a _foreseeable event_ - not neglect. I have dropped my cellphone a few times and it still works, and I'm willing to bet that a lot of other people have too, and so should an iPhone. Locating Apple's warranty is not digging deep, its just a few clicks on their website!




guytoronto said:


> So I aimed a rocket launcher at my iPhone, fired, and blew the thing to pieces. It no longer worked for some reason. I took it to the Apple store. NOWHERE in their warranty did it say that firing rocket launchers at an iPhone would void the warranty. They agreed and gave me a new iPhone! WOOHOO!
> 
> My new one I baked into an Apple Pie. The pie was delicious, but the iPhone died. Again, not stated in the warranty not to do this. New iPhone! WOOHOO!
> 
> ...


guytoronto, did you miss the part where the OP stated there was no visible external damage? Your extreme position makes a good case for our side. 

And I never said that the OP has automatic warranty entitlement because there is no evidence of external damage, I said is that _it is up to Apple to determine if warranty applies._ .... sheesh!

If I were to opine, I'd say the OP has a darn good chance for warranty. Time will tell.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

The iPhone should NOT go wacho after a 2 feet drop..Period Apple should replace it cause everyone is prone to dropping it. If they stated that "If the phone drops at 2 feet its gonner than they would have a hard time selling any phones.

So to claim it under warranty is not unethical at all. Like the Toyota example..these things should be able to handle a drop like that.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

GT's post reminded me of an Eddie Izzard bit:

(in church during confession)
"Father bless me, for I have sinned. I coveted my neighbour's wife ..."
"HEARD IT!"
"Excuse me?"
"I want ORIGINAL sin."
"Oh, sorry ..." <leaves>
<new parishioner arrives>
"Father forgive me, I ... poked a badger with a spoon!"
<thinks> "Nope, never heard that one before ... well, drink two bloody marys and see three hello dollies."


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Apple wouldn't stand a chance if someone decided to bring this to court if they denied a warrantee claim in this situation:

State of California - SILVERPIGEON, Plaintiff, v. APPLE INC., Defendant.
Case Summary: iPhone screen stopped working for no apparent reason. Apple genius claims it has been misused. No visible damage. Within 1 year warrantee.
Amount of Claim: $399.00
Case Result: Judgement for the Plaintiff. New iPhone.:clap:

It is easier for them to just write it off, and give their loyal customer a new phone. Not only is it good PR, it shows that Apple stands behind their products and values customer service.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

This whole thread is rather circular.

Just go exchange it already and let us know how it went.

Oh, and BTW:



zlinger said:


> Apple wouldn't stand a chance if someone decided to bring this to court if they denied a warrantee claim in this situation:
> 
> State of California - SILVERPIGEON, Plaintiff, v. APPLE INC., Defendant.
> Case Summary: iPhone screen stopped working for no apparent reason.


Yes, I'm sure you (or anybody else) if going to file a lawsuit against Apple based on a lie (no apparent reason).


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> This whole thread is rather circular.
> 
> Just go exchange it already and let us know how it went.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

GT,


Read more carefully. I said within a "reasonably foreseeable circumstance."

A reasonably foreseeable circumstance is crucial *in law* to distinguish between accident and neglect. Baking an iPhone pie is clearly not foreseeable as a reasonable circumstance the iPhone will be used in. Sitting on a two foot desk is, falling out of your pocket is. Apple owes the consumer a moral obligation in many respects the delivery a quality phone that will be able to withstand perhaps not every, but certainly not, the first 2 foot fall. Likewise, Toyota has a responsibility to the consumer that their axles do not break over the first speed bump or pot hole.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> GT,
> 
> 
> Read more carefully. I said within a "reasonably foreseeable circumstance."
> ...


The warranty doesn't cover accidents either. It covers manufacturing defects, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

And there's ZERO reason why it should cover anything else, because after that you start getting into the impossible yoga of hair-splitting, as seen by Adrian's posts above ("it should be able to withstand the first, but not every, 2-foot fall" -- what th- ??).

Talk about fertile grounds for litigation ...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

zlinger said:


> Come on people... lets get real here! Here is a another consumer example. I would love to know what you ethical types would do if your car broke down (such as a transmission) and it was still under warrantee.
> 
> Did it occur because of a manufacturing or design flaw, or could it be your bad driving, or maybe that one missed gear change that you did last month? You just don't know. This is why you send it in for a repair assessment.


That's not a good example. A transmission like that is being used under normal use and that is akin to using your iPhone under normal use and it just dying. If you want to use your transmission example to compare to the iPhone being dropped it would be like you accidentally shifting it into 1st gear while you're going 100KPH which might screw it up(would work in a manual, not necessarily an auto).


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Manufacturers have a moral responsibility to consumers to produce quality products. If they are going to develop a warranty and then make things that will fall apart on the slightest impact then they should have to cover that. Indeed it is very difficult to gauge impacts and place them on a spectrum of neglect. However, a 2 foot fall is not neglect. That is bumping it off of a desk or a coffee table; something Apple should have designed for before they sold that Apple Care.


You don't know that Apple didn't design it to withstand most small falls of 2-3 feet. For one the screen is glass which may crack and the unit is expensive, you should take care of it. Many people in this thread have dropped theirs and they still work so just because the iPhone doesn't survive 100% of falls at 2 feet or 4 feet or whatever doesn't mean it's not fairly rugged. If you listen to Macbreak weekly, Alex Lindsay just said on this past episode that he dropped his 4 times in one day including on pavement and it didn't break.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Indeed, mental gymnastics it is. 
How else would we develop law.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> That's not a good example. A transmission like that is being used under normal use and that is akin to using your iPhone under normal use and it just dying. If you want to use your transmission example to compare to the iPhone being dropped it would be like you accidentally shifting it into 1st gear while you're going 100KPH which might screw it up(would work in a manual, not necessarily an auto).


You are not understanding the conception of a "foreseeable circumstance". A device that is meant to so portable as the iPhone runs the risk of being dropped. This is a foreseeable circumstance.

A car running over a pot hole or over a speed bump is a foreseeable circumstance.

If that device breaks because of that foreseeable circumstance is should be the manufacturer's responsibility for not developing a product that would be equipped to function through such circumstances. 

Indeed qualifying what "foreseeable" is, is another argument. Nonetheless, a device meant for such portability should be equipped to deal with the foreseeable circumstances of its portable nature.

Apples contract would be ethically sound if they made a brick connected to a desk.

Neglect is when the actor engages in an action where he or she is aware of the possible outcome. That is, if I (an iPhone user) were to throw it in the air I would be aware that the possible outcome may be a broken unit. That is not the manufacturer's onus, it is the consumers. That is not a foreseeable circumstance. If it dropped a few feet to the ground it is. Its portability entails such a foreseeable circumstance.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you think you'd be covered under your car's warranty if you hit a pothole and dented your rim? Probably not.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

you don't understand.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> you don't understand.


Neither do you. Accidental damage is still accidental damage, no matter how 'foreseeable' it is.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I understand perfectly fine. Using your logic if my MBP falls off the table and dents or the motherboard is damaged then Apple should fix it for free. It's a laptop and is portable, gets taken everywhere with me almost every day just like my cell phone and has the potential to be damaged. That's why I'm careful with it. It's my fault if it gets dropped. Apple doesn't claim that the iPhone can withstand drops on concrete. There are rugged phones you can buy which you can kick across the room if you want.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I can't understand why you naysayers are so insistent on this. Why are you against Apple making the warranty determination based on their analysis of the fault? If Apple fixes it under warranty, should the OP insist on paying anyway?

Why do you naysayers keep using examples with evidence of damage to bolster your argument when the OP has stated that there is no external damage to his iPhone? .... i.e. bent Rim, dent in MBP, or my personal favourite, blew to pieces by a rocket launcher.

Didn't you read the OP's post # 4? ... "you can't even tell I dropped it"


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

If he says he dropped it and they still fix it then fine but if he's not telling them then he has to lie. They'll ask you what happened and you can either make something up(lie) or say you don't know(lie). I don't think he'll be saying no comment. Just because there's no visible external damage doesn't mean there's no internal visible damage. And the MBP could be dropped and damage something internal and you might not see anything externally either.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Indeed qualifying what "foreseeable" is, is another argument. Nonetheless, a device meant for such portability should be equipped to deal with the foreseeable circumstances of its portable nature.



I have already acknowledged what you are saying. It does not compromise my argument. Qualifying is difficult, yet imperative.

A macbook does not fit in your pocket. It is 16X bigger than the iPhone. It is not meant to be used while walking, driving etc. They are not equivalent units in terms of portability. A foreseeable circumstance for your macbook would be if your palm rests bent in and dented the case and rendered the cd drive non functioning. Laptops are expected to have palms rested on them. The Macbook pro should be equipped to in and through such circumstances.

You know this argument is going to boil into a useless ostensive debate. Call a truce?



We have already gone over the fact that there are no marks on the unit.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*sticks a fork in it*
beejacon


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

If Apple dose not fix or replace it, you can get parts and how tos at this website iFixit: iPod, iBook, & PowerBook Parts and Accessories


----------

